
800G Specification [pdf] - doener
https://ethernettechnologyconsortium.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/800G-Specification_r1.0.pdf
======
nullc
I feel like at some point they should make the bit-striping/deskew load
spreading standardized and then stop proliferating more speed levels that are
"the last speed, but striped across twice the number of lanes".

Particularly since the striping is happening above the FEC level.

~~~
francoisLabonte
Flex Ethernet is that attempt to standardize the lane stripping at whatever
speed. Unfortunately that effort has grown to incorporate a kitchen sink worth
of other features like groups and shaping... Which raises the hardware
implementation cost and lowers the adoption rate.

[https://www.oiforum.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/OIF-
FLEXE...](https://www.oiforum.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/OIF-
FLEXE-02.0-1.pdf)

At the 100G/200G/400G/800G specs are highly repetitive and the only points of
debate are the type of FEC required given the high speed signals, signal loss
for cost effective board/cable/optics and how parallel the FEC will be
(tradeoff of hardware implementation cost and added latency). FEC has been 2
engines in parallel since 400G.

~~~
nullc
It's interesting that there isn't a no FEC or a reduced FEC (for reduced
latency) anymore in this latest standard.

Thanks for the citation!

------
segfaultbuserr
Better title: _800 Gb /s Ethernet Specification_ (from page 6)

